# Has AJ Lee ever posed nude?



## I_Was_Awesome (Jul 4, 2008)

I miss the old divas. they had the guts to get naked.

Sable, Torrie Wilson, Ashley Massaro, Maria, Candice, Maryse and Brooke Adams! 8*D


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

I have this weird urge to write that i don't know what to answer ^^"


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm sure she has, just not for a publication. There'll be pictures out there, taken for ex-boyfriends. If you have the money, time, interest and the resources you could hunt them down but is it really worth it?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Would that even be legal? 8*D


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Google buddy. Just hope the police don't track your IP for searching underage porn.


----------

